
Why daily news (and Twitter/Facebook) is a bad idea [2010] - _sdegutis
http://sdegutis.com/blog/2010-02-27-why-daily-news-and-twitter-facebook-is-a-bad-idea/
======
_sdegutis
What I didn't realize when I wrote this is that _fear sells_ , and how
intertwined that is with our economy of wanting things for free, allowing
ourselves to become the product instead of paying money, and having the media
control how we feel so they can sell us anti-depressants or whatever fad diet
plan or a shiny new car so we don't feel like we're in an infinite loop going
nowhere (which they can make us feel via selective news), or really anything.
I feel like recent events in recent years have helped me to see there's a
bigger picture behind this and that it's more _intentional_ than I thought
before. I was stupidly optimistic and thought it was purely because of our
demand, not realizing how much forced artificial supply has to do with it.

